# 1963 Jaguar Mark V



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 12, 2013)

Just finished this one up. These are one of my favs. They were the top dogs of middleweights and have just about everything Schwinn put on them.  Springer, starburst, stainless fenders, light, deluxe seat, rack, S reflector, tank. These were also the only bikes with the chrome top slimline tanks that matched the bike color. This one has the 2 speed kickback. Pics are not that great, will take better when that white stuff goes away.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 12, 2013)

ooh,aah,oooha.what a beauty,and coppertone at that.
i've been a good boy this year


----------



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2013)

damn that looks great....got to love the coppertones!!
Did you redo anything?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 12, 2013)

*Schwinnbike bobb...my '64 Jag.*

Hey Bob, Your '63 is beautiful and pretty much a twin to my near mint, unrestored '64 Jaguar.
 These definately have a  great looking, timeless design...........Wayne


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 13, 2013)

*awesome*

Sweet Jag! Would love to have in my collection. I'm envious....


----------



## antque (Dec 13, 2013)

Great bike, congrats, here is a photo of my all original 63, my father bought this for me in 63 new at our local Schwinn dealer, the bike has never been altered except for cleaning and new tires, at the time this was the best bike Schwinn made, I have the original light for the bike, also I'm  glad I never sold in all these years.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!  I do like these!!  Yours is a twin Wayne.  Cool!

Antque:  Is yours a late 62 or early 63 serial number?  It must have been in the transition period when Schwinn was switching from the rivet seats to the no rivet seats.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a black one  born in 63, it does have 2 speed kick back. I am missing the original light that came with the bike.
I got it from a gentleman in Hopewell VA.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow...these bikes are all spectacular. Thanks for sharing with this newb.  I know I risk sounding like some jingo wing-nut,  but these bikes remind me of our country's greatness.  The fact that we used to mass produce this rolling artwork blows my mind.

pants


----------



## antque (Dec 14, 2013)

My Jaguar was made on March 15 1963, If I remember right we bought the bike in May or June of 1963 for a total price of $86 which was alot of money in those days, as to the seat I don't know when they changed the seats from riveted to not riveted.


----------



## Skatelab (Dec 16, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Bob, Your '63 is beautiful and pretty much a twin to my near mint, unrestored '64 Jaguar.
> These definately have a  great looking, timeless design...........Wayne




Wayne... What do you think the values of this bike is? I have a lead on one but not sure of the asking price...


----------



## antque (Dec 17, 2013)

I've seen these bikes anywhere from $200-$1200 depending on condition. I know if you parted one out they would top $600. So as to value it just depends on condition, and how original it is, and how much you want one.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 18, 2013)

*Hi Skatelab..Jag Values.*

I have seen nice examples such as mine go for anywhere between $300.00 - $900.00 +
 I paid $400.00 for mine and I think I got a deal at that price.
 I have since cleaned it up and installed beautiful reproduction Westwinds on it and it is really nice.
 I also scored a few other near mint condition Schwinn middleweights over the past couple of years.
 The '65 Deluxe Corvette II is probably my favorite. ( I got it from the original owner for $200.00!)
 Below are pictures of just a few, my '65 Corvette, my '67 Panther, and my '58 Ladies Deluxe Corvette ( Last
year for the ladies Corvette).
   Thanks for asking & thanks for looking..............Wayne


----------



## Skatelab (Dec 24, 2013)

OK, I grabbed a 1964 Mark V. 100% original, unrestored 

down to the Westwind tires. Missing the light otherwise perfect and complete...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, that looks awesome!  Great find.  Post some more pics!!!!  One thing I always struggle with and yours seems the same is the chain is a couple links too long. The tire is too close to the back of the rear fender and to far from the front of the rear fender.   5 minute fix and will center the tire/wheel in the fender.


----------



## classiclarry62 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Like*

Is the Schwinn Jaguar Mark V for Sale? lrforbes@centurytel.net If so I am interested!!!Thanks Larry


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 22, 2014)

*Oh mama,*

Absolutely gorgeous bikes. Love the stories that go along with them as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Jan 23, 2014)

*I want One!*

Jaguar Mark V is on my Wish List. I passed on a super nice Mark IV a couple of weeks ago. Going to wait to find a 5 hopefully in Coppertone!

Love It!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2014)

Have to be the classicist middleweights ever made.


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 12, 2014)

*my 61*

I completely restored this one a couple of years ago. my favorite bike.  I do like the coppertones very much.


----------

